# Taxidermist South of Atl



## yellowfin (Jan 15, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a taxidermist for ducks close to Mcdonough/Griffin area? I know Fortner is not too far away but I want to meet some new taxidermist close by and get to know them. I am somewhat new to this area.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 15, 2013)

Casteel is in Bolingbroke. It would be worth the drive for you.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Casteel is in Bolingbroke. It would be worth the drive for you.



Nuff said, don't get any better'n Rodney


----------



## wray912 (Jan 15, 2013)

yellowfin said:


> Can anyone recommend a taxidermist for ducks close to Mcdonough/Griffin area? I know Fortner is not too far away but I want to meet some new taxidermist close by and get to know them. I am somewhat new to this area.



have you been to fortner's...if not tell him walt sent you and check out some of his stuff and give him a hard time about everything for me


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 15, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> casteel is in bolingbroke. It would be worth the drive for you.



100%


----------



## jeremyledford (Jan 15, 2013)

Lee Johnson is in Fairburn. He's got 35 years experience and specializes in waterfowl. His work is some of the best in the nation. And he has titles to show for it. He's mounted a bunch of birds for me. And will do ya right. 770-964-1131


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2013)

Scott Hodges, Southern Reflection, great work at a great price.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=703307&highlight=


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

X2 for Scott hodges. He has done 4 for me already and I just dropped 6 more of to him just a min ago. Here's the Buffle head pair he did for me. Pics don't do any justice for this pair! He's a hardcore duck hunter so he knows how the bird is supposed to look in its natural habitat.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> X2 for Scott hodges. He has done 4 for me already and I just dropped 6 more of to him just a min ago. Here's the Buffle head pair he did for me. Pics don't do any justice for this pair! He's a hardcore duck hunter so he knows how the bird is supposed to look in its natural habitat.





Good lookin' birds man.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

Tried to post it right side up bit it won't work for some reason. Hope y'all can see it.


----------



## tpj070 (Jan 15, 2013)

how much is casteel charging per bird?


----------



## huntchesies (Jan 15, 2013)

Casteel is awesome.  Look him up.  If you need his number pm me.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Kevin Batson right outside of Athens does excellent work.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2013)

tpj070 said:


> how much is casteel charging per bird?



When I called him, it was $225 if I remember correctly.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 16, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Kevin Batson right outside of Athens does excellent work.



X2


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 16, 2013)

jeremyledford said:


> Lee Johnson is in Fairburn. He's got 35 years experience and specializes in waterfowl. His work is some of the best in the nation. And he has titles to show for it. He's mounted a bunch of birds for me. And will do ya right. 770-964-1131



x2 on this.  I have been good friends with Lee for a very long time and he has done all my work.

He does not advertise , but I can assure you his work is TOP notch.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 18, 2013)

Gotta give a plug to the boys in stockbridge.  Beaks n Bands does awesome work, ought to be closest to you too!  Look em up on FB or PM me for the #.


----------



## shooterinthefeild3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Fortner is the man. Would def give him a call. Great prices and an awesome guy.


----------



## foggycypressbassin (Jan 19, 2013)

Jerry Moseley 478 757 9940 185$ a bird


----------



## head buster (Jan 19, 2013)

There are several guys right here in Griffin that does pretty good work. I've never used them personally though. 
North Runner Taxidermy
Otis Belvin- not sure if he does birds
Billy Jordan
There's a new guy on Meriwether St. in Griffin 
I don't think you can go wrong with the ones that were mentioned already. Jerry Mosley has done most of my stuff. Rodney Castell will probably do my next birds and North Runners stuff is pretty dand good as well.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Scott Hodges, Southern Reflection, great work at a great price.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=703307&highlight=



All my by buddies and I use him. Im dropping 4 mallards off monday. Scott does great work!


----------



## good33 (Jan 19, 2013)

Scott is where you need to go


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 23, 2013)

Won't take my ducks nowhere but lee Johnson in fairburn. By far best taxidermist for birds. Have had a dozen or more birds mounted by him. Some taxidermy places have a "guy" that does there birds. Lee does all the work himself. You'll get what you pay for.


----------



## yellowfin (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the input! I will post a finished product on this thread when we get him back. K is still excited about her first bird. She wants me to take her again this weekend.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wayne Kelly's Taxidermy in Stockbridge


----------

